# what should blood sugar levels be while entering keto



## crackerjack414 (Aug 13, 2002)

I was wondering what blood sugar levals should be at while trying to enter ketosis iam in day 3 and I just tested and the reading was 87.
This is my diet 
 meal 1. 1 cup broccoli 
1chicken breast
1 stick celery 1.5tbs peanut butter
meal2 1 cup broccoli 
1chicken breast
meal 3 1 cup broccoli 
1chicken breast
.5 cup walnuts
meal 4 8 ounces lean ground beaf 90 % lean
1 cup broccoli
meal 5 7 ounces salmon 
2 cups green leafy salad

I take either 1tbs flax with each meal or 2 fish oil tabs 
Should this take me into ketosis


----------



## Yanick (Aug 13, 2002)

from Lyle McDonald:

"To achieve sufficient glucagon concentrations for increased
ketogenesis/lipolysis, blood glucose levels must drop to around 50-60 mg/dl and insulin must drop almost to zero."


----------



## Mudge (Aug 13, 2002)

50-60% fat calories, remainder protein, that should "do it".

Sounds like 3 days is when most people start seeing keto-stix action. Make sure to piss on them only briefly (1-2 seconds? I think they tell you), too long and it will read weak. If you dont drink enough water then the stix will show up abnormally strong due to ketone buildup in the urine.


----------



## Yanick (Aug 13, 2002)

i've read 1.5:1 ratio of fat to protein.  But recently someone told me Lyle changed his recommendations to a 1:1 ratio. 

P.S. i don't really know why i put that banana smiley up there, its just so cool!


----------



## mama's boy (Aug 13, 2002)

> i've read 1.5:1 ratio of fat to protein. But recently someone told me Lyle changed his recommendations to a 1:1 ratio.
> 
> P.S. i don't really know why i put that banana smiley up there, its just so cool!



LMAO!


----------



## Robboe (Aug 14, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Yanick *_
> i've read 1.5:1 ratio of fat to protein.




Aye.

75% fat, 25% protein.

(Carbs shouldn't really be more than 20g, but some can go higher and stay in keto, others may need lower to get into ketosis).

For the first day or two you can do 80-85%fat, 15-20% protein to get into ketosis faster.

Once you're more used to it, you can experiement with high levels of ALA to help get into ketosis faster after a carb up, but be careful when doing this, cause ketoacidosis is not a pretty thing. Either are comas.

From looking at your diet, all i can say without knowing actual macros and cals is that you need to eat more fat.


----------



## crackerjack414 (Aug 14, 2002)

I drink about 1.5 gallons of water a day.  Hmmm I got up my fat even more ehhhhhhhhhhh. I dont like eating so much lol


----------



## Mudge (Aug 14, 2002)

You just about need to eat raw meat or lard to get that kinda fat ratios, blech (yes I remember flax etc).

Imagine sitting at a table eating lard telling people your losing weight LoL...


----------



## crackerjack414 (Aug 14, 2002)

LOL and how about a tub of pork rinds to go with it.mmmmmmmmmmmmmm mmmmmmmmm


----------



## crackerjack414 (Aug 14, 2002)

another wierd note my vascularity seems to be going up. I also drink about 2 diet sodas a day. That should affact any thing right?


----------



## mama's boy (Aug 15, 2002)

> Imagine sitting at a table eating lard telling people your losing weight LoL...



Those from ABC will remember I old sig: 

I was in line at the grocery store buying 3 pints of heavy cream, some oil, a few sticks of butter, two dozen eggs, a jar of mayo, and a tub of sour cream. 

The clerk asked, "are you making a recipe?" 

"No, I'm going on a diet." I said.


----------



## Yanick (Aug 15, 2002)

I loved that Sig!

And that is exactly what happens to me, i sit at work eating 4 eggs with 4 strips of bacon, the grease is just running off the bacon like a waterfall.  All my co-workers are telling me about all the cardiovascular health problems i'm gonna have, how fat i'm gonna get...thats why i have a ton of energy now and i've lost 6 lbs in about 4 weeks, with strength levels actually going up in certain exercises.


----------

